# Supported FC cards (other than qlogic) ?



## ruthr (Mar 1, 2017)

Which cards except qlogic's have ben supported and working for FC ?

Is this all or there is some model not listed here ?



```
https://www.freebsd.org/relnotes/CURRENT/hardware/support.html
```
 

Is possible to have one qlogic card in target mode and second one in initiator mode ?

My current setup works with 2xQlogic ISP 2432 PCI FC-AL Adapter (isp0/isp1 target - isp2/isp3 initiator) but if i reboot server or have power failure on boot isp0/isp1 stuck in loop with these flooded on console

```
isp1: isp_handle_platform_atio7: [0x1150a8] no state pointer for lun 0 or wildcard
isp1: isp_handle_platform_atio7: [0x1150d4] no state pointer for lun 0 or wildcard
isp1: isp_handle_platform_atio7: [0x115100] no state pointer for lun 0 or wildcard
isp1: isp_handle_platform_atio7: [0x11512c] no state pointer for lun 0 or wildcard
isp1: isp_handle_platform_atio7: [0x115158] no state pointer for lun 0 or wildcard
isp1: isp_handle_platform_atio7: [0x115184] no state pointer for lun 0 or wildcard
isp1: isp_handle_platform_atio7: [0x1151b0] no state pointer for lun 0 or wildcard
isp1: isp_handle_platform_atio7: [0x1151dc] no state pointer for lun 0 or wildcard
isp1: isp_handle_platform_atio7: [0x115208] no state pointer for lun 0 or wildcard
```

and only way to pass this loop is removing fibre cable /or disabling port on switch unitl login prompt apears and then enabling back port on (after enabling port target/initiator works)


----------

